
Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Bionic Beaver Released - MidnightRaver
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
======
merricksb
Extensive discussion about this release commencing 20 hours ago and still on
page 2:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491)

------
augustl
I plan to run LTS on my laptop from now on, so that I get a stable desktop
environment. I used to be a sucker for running the latest and greatest, but I
guess I'm too old for that now.

I wonder how my applications will fare. I would like to have the latest
version of Firefox, emacs, git, and so on. It's the desktop environment and OS
itself I want to be as stable as possible. I'd also like to get the most
recent kernel, I think, since the kernel is pretty darn stable and rarely has
regressions, at least in my experience.

I also learned that there's an official plan for 18.04.1, to be released July
26th. This is the release that will prompt 16.04 LTS for an upgrade. In other
words, the official upgrade path for an LTS is to wait for the first patch
release, and not upgrade immediately. So I'm considering waiting to update
from 17.10 until 18.04.1 is out.

~~~
beojan
I would avoid running LTS unless you _really_ need the stability. Otherwise,
having the latest applications (and utilities like git) is going to be
difficult.

~~~
piotrkubisa
It is worth noting Ubuntu comes with snap and flatpack support since latest
two releases, and it works flawlessly for most of GUI applications. Sadly
there isn't many CLI tools available to download like aforementioned git or
zsh.

~~~
beojan
On newer laptops, disk space is at something of a premium (SSDs are expensive,
so the disk size got smaller again), so Snap / Flatpak / Appimage are a bit of
an issue.

------
KeitIG
Great release, with great features, and still a really (really) bad UI. The
new theme has so many inconsistencies and bad decisions made. And I find it
really cringy for an LTS release to distribute this new theme as the default
one.

I hoped hard the communitheme would be the official theme of this release, but
no.

Examples:

\- The active directory effect in Nautilus's sidebar makes me thing there were
two sidebars with different purpose [1]

\- Changing the background of every other rows in the settings look weird. The
fact they are splitting settings by group do not help. I thought it was a
theme glitch, and found out it was an actual feature [2]

I understand why people are interested in more serious theme (arc-theme) or
even other Ubuntu-based distros (elementary...).

[1]
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dbxn7TrV4AItn2f.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dbxn7TrV4AItn2f.jpg)

[2]
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DbxoSISVwAAn1fV.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DbxoSISVwAAn1fV.jpg)

~~~
piotrkubisa
Personally I have no idea why they rolled these theme styles for nautilus
while they have been worked on Communitheme [1], which does not have tab-like
menu [2]. However I'd like to note even in adwaita (and many other styles)
there is design inconsistency between nautilus and gnome-tweak-tool. Sadly,
Ubuntu dev team and community have not released any stable version
Communitheme yet, so they were too late to bring new, consistent theme to
18.04.

[1]: [https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-
communitheme](https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-communitheme)

[2]: [https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-community-theme/](https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-
community-theme/)

------
finnjohnsen2
I suspect Ubuntu (even after 18.04) will still randomly tap my shoulder and
complain about my full /boot partition -.-

~~~
blubb-fish
yes - and the best solution I found is a long and cryptic series of commands
involving "apt-get purge" ... as long as those kind of issues bother users
Linux is practically not usable for non-technicians.

------
konschubert
Weird, I am still getting "No new release found." when running `do-release-
upgrade`...

EDIT: Found the answer in another comment:

> I also learned that there's an official plan for 18.04.1, to be released
> July 26th. This is the release that will prompt 16.04 LTS for an upgrade. In
> other words, the official upgrade path for an LTS is to wait for the first
> patch release, and not upgrade immediately. So I'm considering waiting to
> update from 17.10 until 18.04.1 is out.

~~~
augustl
If you really want to upgrade, you can run `do-release-upgrade --devel-
release` (or just -d), which will get you from 16.04 to 18.04. Apparently,
18.04 is considered an development level release from the perspective of
16.04?

(I don't really know what I'm talking about here.)

~~~
fgonzag
Upgrades between LTS versions are officially supported until the .01 of the
newest LTS afaik (so you'll get the update prompt when 18.01 is released)

------
SiempreViernes
> Window control buttons are back on the right.

Does anyone have a list of how this has evolved? Are we getting more or less
stable on this, the ultimate bikeshedding issue?

~~~
jhasse
[https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/ubuntu-moves-window-
cont...](https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/ubuntu-moves-window-controls-
right) has some info about this.

------
jlubawy
I wonder if they had this Bionic Beaver in mind, I hope not :)

THE FAMOUS BIONIC BEAVER Our Signature Drink for Sharing! Seagrams Vodka / Gin
/ Rum / Triple Sec / Peach Schnapps / Light Beer / Grenadine / Splash
Cranberry

[https://guava-beach.com/menus/drinks/](https://guava-beach.com/menus/drinks/)

------
throwaway84742
No fractional scaling still. ‍️Why?

~~~
augustl
Afaik they rolled back wayland, 18.04 uses Xorg. So maybe that's why.

------
unixhero
Any news on Powermac build? I know there is a Community effort behold the ppc
big endian build.

I am praying to the open source gods for it to happen.

